# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Ζητώ να μου χαρίσουν μια ζευγαρώστρα

## demis

Παιδια χρειαζομαι πολυ μια ζευγαροστρα γιατι θελω να παρω ενα δευτερο κοκατιλακι και δεν εχω κλουβι για καραντινα. Βασικα κλουβακια εχω αλλα ολα ειναι για μπατζυ η για καναρινι, Δε μου φτανουν τα λευτα να παρω κ κλουβι γιατι εκτος απο κοακτιλακι ψαχνω και για μπατζακι να παντρευσω και τον αλλο μου το γιο! Αμα εχει καποιος καποια ζευγαροστρα ηα καποιο κλουβι που να μπορω να βαλω το κακατιλ ας μου πει.

----------


## katerinaki

Γειά σου Θέμη!
Έχω μία ζευγαρώστρα να σου χαρίσω, αλλά είναι για καναρίνια δεν ξέρω εάν κάνει!Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι στείλε μήνυμα!

----------

